# I bought all this at a local auction. Need a little help now.



## mntc (Apr 12, 2007)

We bought the following items at a local auction. We're not in the business, but we have been looking for some time now. I feel very confident that we got a good deal, but I'd kind of like to know... just how good a deal we did get. If you have any information on these items please pass it on to me. I know the equipment is older, but what did these sell for when new? anyone know? Also, is there anywhere online where we can find information on these? Thanks so much for your input. 

Harco Exposure Unit Model MLA-2432 
Harco Flash Dryer
BCB Flash Dryer
National Screen Printing Equipment Shirt Press Model GM1620
National Screen Printing Equipment Hat Press Model HM2000

Everything appears to be working. We paid $175.00 for everything. What you think? 

If anyone has information on (or where to find information on) the MLA-2432 please pass it on to me. 
Thanks


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

If everything works, you made a good buy.
MLA-2432 looks like this? Sold for $750.
A GM1620 heat press sold on Ebay for $360.

Down side is that National Screen Printing Equipment is no longer in business so
finding parts and info is a bit hard.
Most of the National Screen Printing Equipment machines are just rebranded.
Check the id plate to see if there is a manufacturer listed.

Harco = Brown Manufacturing

M


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mntc said:


> We paid $175.00 for everything. What you think?


I think that auction house should have tried a little thing called eBay. Luckily for you they didn't.


----------



## mntc (Apr 12, 2007)

I know... I couldn't believe it. HEEE HEEEE  Does anyone know how old the exposure unit is and what it sold for new? Thanks


----------



## skinner1691 (May 1, 2007)

The Harco stuff was made in Grand Rapids Mi. out of Biz now but son of owner is still makeing so new units and parts. Brown Mfg is the name. all the other stuff is first class and you got a good deal.New cost would be over 5,000 so dont run off selling it putit to work for you


----------



## nativegraphics (May 18, 2007)

I have a National screenprinting heat press! Itz a workhorse. Yeah you got a great buy man!


----------



## playfulthrills (Oct 21, 2011)

skinner1691 said:


> The Harco stuff was made in Grand Rapids Mi. out of Biz now but son of owner is still makeing so new units and parts. Brown Mfg is the name. all the other stuff is first class and you got a good deal.New cost would be over 5,000 so dont run off selling it putit to work for you


 
 DAMN AND I WAS GOING TO OFFER HIM 500 FOR IT ALL 

SMILING HERE 

where are you located incase you want to sell it cheapo im in new orleans


----------



## deegcos (Apr 26, 2012)

I just picked up a National Screen Printing hat press model HM2000 for 20.00.. I have no idea how to use it.. does anyone know of a piece of equipment that is comparable.. perhaps I can check out that user manual


----------

